# WM Victoria Availability



## artlover (Jun 19, 2007)

I've been trying to use a bonus week and was just offered WM Victoria for June 30-July 7.  We're not interested, so I'm not taking it but wanted to pass it on as possibly still being abailable for other II members.


----------



## Bill4728 (Jun 19, 2007)

as of 2:45  it's Gone!!


----------



## ricoba (Jun 19, 2007)

Bill4728 said:


> as of 2:45  it's Gone!!



My assumption is that you grabbed it Bill ....if so congrats!  Victoria is a great little city.


----------



## Bill4728 (Jun 20, 2007)

ricoba said:


> My assumption is that you grabbed it Bill ....if so congrats!  Victoria is a great little city.



I wish.  

No, when I checked at 2pm it was gone.


----------



## ricoba (Jun 20, 2007)

Too bad,  that would have been a great last minute deal!:


----------

